
Ask HN: Favourite self taught software developers and engineers? - matkot
Hello HN.<p>Who are your favourite highly-regarded, self taught software engineers and developers? 
I am teaching myself CS (through http:&#x2F;&#x2F;teachyourselfcs.com and many other resources) and I would love to have some awesome people to look up to in this field.<p>Thank you all so very much.<p>Edit: By &#x27;Self-taught&#x27; I mean anyone who didn&#x27;t go to University
======
matkot
Daniel Gross is one of my role models. An all around brilliant guy!

